
Test Drive: Nissan Leaf - aaronbrethorst
http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/08/04/test-drive-nissan-leaf/
======
KoZeN
_and newly re-sculpted for aerodynamics_

Really? If we were discussing the aerodynamical properties of a Veyron or even
a Tesla I could understand the relevance of this statement but a car of this
nature is never going to be affected by the aerodynamic properties of it's
headlights.

Fine, it's an electric car, fine you have to take every measure to conserve
power, I can conceed that you do need to make the car as aerodynamically fluid
as possible in order to increase it's range but the design of the headlights
can't possibly have any significant impact on this car. If it added two metres
to the cars range I would be blown away.

It's this kind of irrelevant, paragraph padding reporting that winds me up
about car reviews.

/rant

~~~
VBprogrammer
Though I'll freely admit I don't have an authoritative source, I have heard in
the past that 50mph was the approximate cross-over point between rolling
resistance and aerodynamic resistance for a typical car. Of course this car
isn't going to be doing that speed very often (well, unless you happen to
commute a short distance along a fast road).

~~~
cmatthias
What? My commute is approximately 18 miles each way, almost all of which is
highway with a 65mph speed limit. Is the Leaf not going to be able to get me
to work and back on a single charge? If not, the 100 mile range they're
claiming is pretty disingenuous.

